# Unterschied Flatland, Dirt??



## Gangster (1. Mai 2003)

Sorry bin ein N00b, aber kann mir einer mal die ganzen dinge erklären, wie z.B. Flatlander Bikes?? Dirt und Street is klar, aber was isn Flatlander BMX?
Und was empfehlt ihr mir fürn BMX fürn anfang? Will hauptsächlicht Street machen, also crinden und so! Sollte aber nicht mehr wie 800 Euro kosten!! Bekommt man da was gescheites (Neu)???
Danke


----------



## NRH (1. Mai 2003)

Hol Dir am Besten 'nen Dragonfly Swat, kostet ca. 720. 

Flatland:
Man macht tricks auf den flachen boden, ohne mit den Füßen diesen zu berühren... vergleicbar mit Kunstrad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Mai 2003)

Fuer 800 Euro wuerde ich eines der neuen WeThePeople AM Bikes empfehlen...

www.parano-garage.de auschecken und beraten lassen !


----------



## kater (1. Mai 2003)

Flatlandbikes sind viel kleiner, haben Alupegs mit grossem Durchmesser, andere Lenker, usw...


----------



## a$i (1. Mai 2003)

flatlandframes haben meist eine andere rahmengeometrie für mehr beinfreiheit ( unter- und oberrohr gehen recht früh zusammen - besonders schwul demonstriert uns das khe!), waren bis jetzt aus alu (neuerdings aus stahl- in planung ein schöner stahlframe von wtp!!).
meist freecoaster naben, kleine übersetzung, leichte parts (wirklich sauleicht!) und direkt am lenker erkennbar...

street bmx sind einiges schwerer und stahl, pegs auch stahl und wegen grinds schwere, dicke ketten und sprokets drauf!
selten rotor und oft nur eine bremse...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Mai 2003)

Faehrst du Flatland?

schwul wuerd ich den PL nicht gerade nennen...das lange Gusset am Steuerrohr war neben dem Freecoaster mit das innovativste was jemals im Flatlandsektor erfunden wurde...

und ob es optisch ansprechend ist ist Geschmackssache-funktionell ist es in jedem Fall.

Im Uebrigen sind die meisten Flatframes aus Stahl- Ausnahmen: WTP Stud,DF Submachine, GT Show, KHE Easyrider und Ares Choise...

Der neue "Stahlframe" von WTP ist schon lange draussen,es ist Travis Colliers Signature und heisst DIV.


----------



## NRH (1. Mai 2003)

Naja, wircklich leicht sind FL bikes au' net....

Des mit den 'meist nur Hr Bremse etc.' kannst net pauschal sagen, weil des immer om fahrer und Fahrstiel abhänig is. Genauso die anzahl der Pegs. Wobei z.z. die meisten wircklich nur eine Hr bremse und Pegs nur auf einer seite fahren (was ich au' machen würde)... naja, T-1 lässt grüßen  

Dickere Ketten und Blätter is' auch kein merkmal von street rädern, weil des auch wieder vom fahrer/fahrstiel abhängig is'.


----------



## evil_rider (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *flatlandframes haben meist eine andere rahmengeometrie für mehr beinfreiheit ( unter- und oberrohr gehen recht früh zusammen - besonders schwul demonstriert uns das khe!), waren bis jetzt aus alu (neuerdings aus stahl- in planung ein schöner stahlframe von wtp!!).
> meist freecoaster naben, kleine übersetzung, leichte parts (wirklich sauleicht!) und direkt am lenker erkennbar...
> 
> ...



BMX rahmen waren ausser im race bereich immer aus stahl ! erst seit kurzem wird im flatlandbereich alu verbaut !

flatland: sehr kurze rahmen um die 18.5-19.5"
dirt: meist lange rahmen 20.75" - 21.25"


----------



## a$i (2. Mai 2003)

> Der neue "Stahlframe" von WTP ist schon lange draussen,es ist Travis Colliers Signature und heisst DIV



der NEUE wtp frame ist momentan gerade in planung wie ich das geschrieben habe!
vielleicht ein signature?! 



> Im Uebrigen sind die meisten Flatframes aus Stahl- Ausnahmen: WTP Stud,DF Submachine, GT Show, KHE Easyrider und Ares Choise...



jo sorry, warn bissl unglücklich fomuliert!SHAME on me!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Mai 2003)

...check die neue WTP Website aus...Frank Lukas wird erstmal keinen Signature bekommen in der naechsten Zeit, und Travis Colliers ist zur Zeit die letzte Entwicklung auf dem Flat-Markt von wethepeople.

Beweis mir das Gegenteil...


----------



## a$i (2. Mai 2003)

es steht noch aus obs ein signature wird oder nicht, eher nicht, aber wer weis!

auf jeden fall stecken viele ideen in dem frame vom frank, ua. ein bmx untypisches steuerrohr...

wirst schon sehn !



> Beweis mir das Gegenteil...


hab ich net nötig...weis nur mit wem ich befreundet bin und mit wem net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *flatlandframes haben meist eine andere rahmengeometrie für mehr beinfreiheit ( unter- und oberrohr gehen recht früh zusammen - besonders schwul demonstriert uns das khe!), waren bis jetzt aus alu (neuerdings aus stahl- in planung ein schöner stahlframe von wtp!!).
> meist freecoaster naben, kleine übersetzung, leichte parts (wirklich sauleicht!) und direkt am lenker erkennbar...
> 
> ...



Wenn du so eng mit Lowcash und Co.zusammenhängst wundert es mich,das du über solch grundlegende Dinge nicht anständig Bescheid weisst...

Aber naja ich bin ja sehr für Überraschungen zu haben, vielleicht werd ich meinen "schwulen" KHE dann ja gegen diesen neuen Rahmen eintauschen...


----------



## BMX-er Boi (2. Mai 2003)

auf 

http://www.bmx-chemnitz.de/Flatland/ 

gibt's genaue infos zum Flatland-bike.


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (2. Mai 2003)

raycster? du auch da? kuhl


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Mai 2003)

Jo. 
Wer bist denn du gerad mal ?


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (2. Mai 2003)

ich glaub du kennst mich nicht aba ich dich. bin auch beim online bmx.... forum. (andi)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Mai 2003)

Ahso doch klar, weiss ich noch.

Bei BMX-Online geht ja momentan nich viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFallOfTroy (3. Mai 2003)

nö und das freedom find ich mitlerweile zum kotzen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. Mai 2003)

Da geb ich dir voellig Recht...
zum großen Teil nur noch Spinner die sich gegenseitig zulabern anstatt einfach Radfahren zu gehen.


----------



## kater (3. Mai 2003)

www.bmx-online.com ist auch ein gutes Forum.


----------



## Backyard (3. Mai 2003)

www.bmxonline.com

ohne "-" ist was da!


----------



## flatmat (9. Juni 2003)

lalala , flatland is das beste , mit street , dirt vert und dem ganzen anderem zeug . aber wie sagt man doch so schoen : wenn man keine ahnung hat...................einfach mal das maul halten.dabei will ich ja ned mit dem ellbogen auf jemanden zeigen , ned war a$i ? 
das premium lagger von khe is wirklich trotz seiner groesse , eins der sngenehmst zu fahrenen flatland raehmsche , die es auf dem markt gibt , bzw gab.  mit der riesen gusset laesst es sich verflucht leicht und sauber squeaken...
und dass flatrahmen schawuler aussehen als 21"er is uch ne daemliche aussage . ein hoch auf die intolleranz


----------

